# Ice Cream Maker



## Sondra

Well guess what I found today at a consignment store abt 10 blks from me. A Krups elec ice cream maker no manual with it $13 but just found the manual and lots of recipes on line so that is now printed off. I am in hog heaven as this just makes 1 1/2 qts and is perfect for just hubby and me. We have a big elec one but makes too darn much for two of us.


----------



## Madfarmer

Now you've gone & made me jealous! What is your bigger one & might you want to sell it? Steve & his family are Blue Bell addicts.

Tom


----------



## Sondra

Tom I don't want to sell my big one but hey I found it at a thrift store for $7 nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Sheryls Brat

mmm I'm like tom lol jealous.... fresh goats milk ice cream w/fresh fruit in it Oh my someone toss me a towel I'm droolin :rofl


----------



## MayLOC

Wow, Sondra, 2 great deals!

We always shop at thrift/2nd. hand shops, but Never thought to look for an electric ice cream maker!

We have 2 of those kind that you keep the inner metal part in the freezer; works fine, but always thought electric would be creamier texture.


----------



## Sondra

Well Kassi this new one you put the bottom in the freezer but the elec then turns it I have the hand crank too but boy is this nice. I made custard icecream with home grown peaches in it and used honey as sweetener. Yummy don't know as this one is any creamier tho than the hand crank. I only use the goat milk and no extra cream


----------



## red farmer

Wife has one and makes icecream every other day. Goats milk, eggs, and she reduced the sugar level in the recipee to 1/3 cup from the inital 3/4 cup it called for.
wonderful stuff. :biggrin :crazy :crazy


----------



## Amanda Lee

I bought a Rival 4 quart icream maker at a local discount store. It was priced $20 but the motor housing was craked. I asked the manager if this was the only one the store had, he went and checked and it was, so he let me have it for $15.
I works great!

I make goat milk custard ice cream with fresh strawberries last summer. It was so good!


----------



## Sondra

every try grapenuts in your ice cream that is my very favorite.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy

That settles it, Sondra I am coming to visit!


----------



## Ashley

And with this lovely nubian milk, who needs cream? While we were away with the church, I brought 12 gallons of frozen goat milk. Made I don't know how much ice cream, just milk, sugar, vanilla and eggs (or not). Couldn't hardly keep it made. 

One guy in our church, "didn't like goat milk" and wasn't going to eat any of the icecream because it was made from it. The next day I saw him with a big bowl. And the next day when someone pulled out the icecream, wasn't two seconds he had another big bowl. :rofl I get a kick out of that every time a goat milk hater gets converted!


----------



## Bella Star

Last year I went thru 2 electric Rivals from walmart and #3 is still in the box for a spare when/if my Sam's 2Qt Cuisinart quits thats electric and the freezer bowl . I love this one the best as I dont have to use ice or salt mess. The cream is softer but we eat it all up before it melts  I use a can of fatfree sweetened condensed milk and add 2 small cans of drained Mandarin oranges and splenda to sweeten to taste and goat milk to finish filling up and in 20 min..... YUMMY !!!!!!

You can substitute the oranges for anything, I have used canned drained fruit,pie fillings and fresh fruit and nuts or coconut and you can mix it up and chill it in a pitcher till ready to make ice cream as it makes up faster with all ingredients are cold when using the freezer bowl type freezer. This is a light ice cream


----------



## VickiLynne

OK, so is someone willing to share a recipe? I have an old rival in the closet that needs to be used.


Vicki in NC


----------



## Bernice

I got my Rival 2 qt at the Salvation Army a few yrs back, when we lived in Arkansas. It was brand new in a box, paid $2.00 for it. And it's still brand new because Bernice doesn't know how to make ice cream! :shocked I need some recipes.


----------



## Sondra

I put a sticky up with ice cream recipes. I use the custard one


----------



## Bella Star

THANKS Sondra ! :biggrin
I'm gonna try those GrapeNuts and check out those recipes .


----------



## Bernice

Thanks so much Sondra!


----------



## VickiLynne

Thanks Sondra!

Vicki in NC


----------

